# Tractor Starting Problems - Any thoughts?



## Torinoman911 (Jul 15, 2016)

1985 Bolens Iseki G295, 3 Cylinder diesel. 

Tractor won't start. I was mowing the other day and turned off the tractor for a minute. Went to fire it back up and no fire. No clicking. Nothing. Thought it might be the battery. 

The battery is connected and the lights come on when I turn the key to aux power. As soon as I turn the key to fire the engine, I hear one solid click and the lights turn off as if the battery is dead..but it's not I tried two fully charged batteries same outcome. So this led me to think the starter went bad.

I hooked up jumper cables to the starter and connected a screw driver from the positive to the solenoid and the starter turned over. So much so it turned the alternator belts as if the engine was going to fire up. 

So I'm at a lost. It's like there's and issue between the ignition and the starter. Still I can put in the key, turn all the power on, headlights on, when I go to fire, one loud click everything dies. Any thoughts?


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Have you tried jumping the solenoid with the key in the on position. Could be bad ground connection or solenoid needs changing.


----------



## Torinoman911 (Jul 15, 2016)

Are you referencing a bad ground on the battery or starter? I'm thinking about putting in new battery terminal cables since that's a cheaper option than a new starter


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Make sure that your negative cable or ground cable is good and the terminals on both ends are clean and tight. A poor ground will produce just what you are experiencing when it draws a load. Especially check the connection to the engine or frame. Many times this has not been cleaned since the tractor was new.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

over a period of time and from wet winters over the pond and wet weather in my case, a buildup occurs between the battery posts and the inside of the battery connectors, this in turn will allow you to start an engine and the next time you wont get anything but as you describe, this build up becomes like an insulator and will even reduce the charge going into the battery, the remedy is as bbirder says, emery tape for the posts and a round file for the insides of the connectors and do the earth connection also.

one click of the solenoid suggests this could be the fault, if the solenoid were to chatter when trying to start, this will be from burnt contacts in the solenoid, I wont go into the workings of the solenoid just yet, only if need be.

regards


----------



## Torinoman911 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks Fred. I will check the ground and power cables to ensure they have a clean good connection. 

How can I check if the issue is the solenoid? Can you give me some step by step. I'm new to engines. 

The solenoid is a separate part from the starter correct? 

Do you think there could be an issue with my tractor ignition switch? It's a two directional switch, left to heat up the cylinders and right to fire. 

Just one loud thud when I flip it right to fire. 

Thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

first up connect a jumper cable from the positive post of the battery and then connect the other end to the starter terminal, -- be aware that doing this will create a huge influx of amperage to the starter terminal and create sparks, turn the ignition on just in case the engine may start, (most likely will need preheating) ---
this test will check out the starter motor and if this cranks ok, we can bypass that as ok.

test the solenoid by bridging across both the battery connection and the starter connection on the solenoid, same deal, you will get a lot of sparks, you will need to make the connection positive, in other words, don't ***** foot with connecting the cable clamp, if you have room around the solenoid you could firmly press the cable connector to the starter side of the solenoid, in both cases if you are not aware of what will happen when making a connection, I wanted to warn you of the outcome.

in both tests connect the jumper to the battery post first, if you connect in reverse and then connect to the positive post, you could melt the post from arcing.

I am not familiar with your tractor setup, so I cannot say if the solenoid is attached to your starter, Addendum --- "your starter may have the solenoid attached", follow your battery cable and see if this connects to a small unit and another cable going to the starter, there also will be a lighter cable connected to the solenoid for the starting circuit, I feel you will have a remote solenoid as a cost saving measure.

I feel your ignition switch is ok, the fact that when you turn to the start position, there is voltage going to the solenoid.

Just reread your original post and my initial thoughts were dirty battery connections when you said the lights went dull and trying another 2 batteries didn't make any difference, I am beginning to feel that your starter may be at fault and may have a short, test this first as I wrote and see what happens. 

regards


----------



## Torinoman911 (Jul 15, 2016)

Fred! You are the man! Replaced the battery cables and it started right up. Saved me tons of $. Thanks man I really appreciate it!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

that is great news, happy to help

regards


----------

